

Ask HN: I feel EMR (WiFi/cell) radiation. Do you? - vizzah

Recent study discussed here on HN says there is no visible link between cancer and mobile radiation. Nice to hear, but I painfully feel these damn electro magnetic fields and they aren't doing anything good. Holding radiating device, iPad with wifi for instance, in a few minutes I begin to feel accumulating pressure in a forehead which then stays for ~30min. With a cell it's better, I can hold it to my ear for several minutes before it starts. I am 33 and have no health issues. Is anyone else here experiencing the same? When you feel it you realize it's not paranoia..
======
jakubmal
I have the same thing, but only for cells - it starts after more than 5 mins
of a call. Yet, I'm not sure whether it isn't just a nocebo - after all, I
KNOW I'm holding that device. Maybe try to ask your friend to hold EMR device
close to you but without your knowing about it ;) Share the results then.

~~~
vizzah
yeah, that's the problem! tried that and can easily tell if wifi is beaming
very close to me.

------
inportb
You should conduct a blindfolded, controlled experiment. Ask your friend to
hold either a phone or a slab of plastic near you, for a few random trials.

~~~
vizzah
Of course I done the experiments to neither fool myself nor others. I can
blindly hold powered off iPad and one streaming a movie and can easily feel
WiFi working.. With this post I am trying to find out whether there are other
people on HN who can definitely feel EMR or if it's still rare among the tech
crowd.

